

Minimal spec'ed laptop recommendation - hgupta

Minimal spec&#x27;ed laptop recommendation<p>Hello all, my stupid Acer (AMD Chip) laptop burnt out few weeks ago and I am looking for a decent laptop.<p>I am developer working with scripting in Ruby, Python and R; Rails, RStudio, VIM &#x2F; Sublime Text, Angular JS, Apache&#x2F;Nginx, MySQL&#x2F; PostGreSQL&#x2F; MongoDB and odd other tools, technologies and languages. E.g., I recently started learning Prolog just for fun. Besides, Youtubing, watching movies and reading PDFs; some documentation using MS Word (yeah I know lame, but gotta to feed myself).<p>This time I do not want to shell out loads of money, and was just curious if I will be okay with i3 (4th gen) with 8GB or do I need atleast i5?<p>I used to dual-boot but this time I was thinking of using Vagrant + Chef with Arch on Windows for my development work. Will this be any slow because I mostly just watch movies, read stuff and do dev work when required. I guess the only thing I will miss on Windows will be VIM with all the plugins I use.<p>Any help&#x2F;input is appreciated.<p>P.S.: I am from India
======
hgupta
_bump_

